# Inexpensive PID



## putz8 (Jun 3, 2013)

I just purchased my second smoker, a Masterbuilt Analog Electric Smoker. My first smoker ( char broil H2O electric smoker ) still works great but Cabelas is currently selling the Masterbuilt for $129, which is a good price, and after reading a handful of reviews I decided to pull the trigger. I am thinking about an inexpensive PID for the Masterbuilt. Any suggestions?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 3, 2013)

welcome to the group Putz8 when you get a chance will you drop by roll call and update your info. that way we can all give you a SMF welcome.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2013)

This is not what I would call Cheap, $215, but will get the job done...From Auber Instruments...
[h1]Smoker Controller, Dual Probes 1800 Watts[/h1][h2]Starting at: $215.00[/h2]





Qty. 


[h3]Please Choose:[/h3]
[h4]Power Cord Option[/h4]
Extra C13 to C14 Power Cord ( +$3.50 ) 
Extra C14 to NEMA5-15R Power Cord ( +$3.50 ) 


[h4]Sensor Type Option[/h4]
   Please Select    Smoker, Free Hanging (original)    Smoker, Wall Mount  

Model: WSD-1503CPH


[h3]Product Description:[/h3]
This plug-and-play PID temperature controller is for controlling the temperature of the electric smokers, such as Smokin-it, Smokin Tex, Masterbuilt Smoker. It uses a PID algorithm to automatically adjust power to the heater to compensate disturbances from sun light and wind. It can hold the smoking temperature within one degree precision.

This controller has two sensor probes, 6 programmable steps, and an AC output that is synchronized with program step(s). Users can use the first probe to control the temperature of smoker cabinet. The second pointed probe can be inserted into the food to moniitor internal temperature. The ending criteria of each step can be determined by either preset time, or preset internal food temperature.  For cooking small sized foods or smoking the surface of the food, users can use the preset time as a reference point to finish the step. Using the internal temperature as the reference point is important for cooking large size food because it is difficult to know how much time is needed. For example: You can program the temperature to start at 120 °F for 1.5 hour of smoking, rise to 132 °F for 2.5 hours and finish at 190 °F until the internal temperature reaches 170 F. Then, the controller can either turn on a buzzer to let you know the food is ready, or drop the temperature to a lower set point to keep the food warm until you are ready to serve it. This will save you time waiting by the smoker to change the settings manually when each step is finished. The synchronized AC output can be used to turn on and off the smoker generator with the program step(s). For example, you can program the smoker to dry the sausage at 140F until the internal temperature reaches 100F (step 1), turn on a smoker generator for 2 hours at 150F (step 2), then, turn off the generator to continue the next step. Up to two program steps can by synchronized with the AC output.

Also check out this thread. It's not a PID but does smooth out the temp swings. Dave is knowledgable on the ins and outs of that smoker and is a good guy...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...g-element-using-an-incandescent-dimmer-switch


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 4, 2013)

Auber also has a 1200 watt plug and play for about $140, it doesn't have dual probes but if you have a Mav you don't really need it. WS-1200CPH I think NEPAS uses this one on his Bradley.
Just be sure to check the wattage of the MES before you get anything!


----------



## michief (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been using the single probe Aubert to run my dual element Bradley fornanyear with no complaints. It is highly customizable, reliable, and easy to use.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------

